

This Pizza Cost $750,000 in Today's Bitcoins - laferrera
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/this-pizza-is-worth-750000

======
drharris
This pizza is not "worth" $750,000, it simply cost that much in terms of
delayed value of bitcoins.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Does it state anywhere in the article that it is?

~~~
drharris
It was the original title of both the linked article and the HN headline.
("This Pizza is worth $750,000")

